# *Themed Contest* Only 7 days to Compete!



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hope this works: 
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj312/AQHAdaisy13/horsecompcopy.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

If not, here is the link: http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj312/AQHAdaisy13/horsecompcopy.jpg

Info.
Time: 40min
Layers: 7
Program: Photoshop elements 2.0
Hope you like it! ​


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Very good!

Keep 'em coming, people!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

WOW, only one contestant? 

Usually, you all are all squeezing in the last moment!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay, well, I guess the winner goes to AQHA 13!

Now, (if she wants to) she can post a pic and make up her own rules 

And the deadline is 7 days after she posts.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, this thread was a big hit :/


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Seriously guys! Please compete! :O


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Do you want me to post one? 

Just to get it started again?
http://image4.equinenow.com/59955_1/fqha_nfqha_horse.jpg
^^The pic

The theme is What Quarter horses do best. 
EX: Cutting, Reining, Barrels, Cattle work, Jumping, Whatever you think a Quarter horse should be doing!

(I think this is a good idea Sunny!)


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Does this count?

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2476/4014484865_61d484cdda.jpg


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't see it. =/


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh well.. :/


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

OOps, never mind! I can see it now!

Sure that works.


----------

